
Lisping at JPL (2002) - tosh
http://www.flownet.com/gat/jpl-lisp.html
======
sokoloff
Some good prior discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7989328](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7989328)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=304736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=304736)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2212211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2212211)

Incidentally, you posted this a few months ago. Why re-re-post now?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16423237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16423237)

